# Fur babies names



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was just curious how everyone came up with the names for their fluffs. I chose Laurel's because of a small town my husband and I visited and thought it was charming. Violet got her name because I thought it was a sweet name for a little girl. My husband named Hardy( I've never let anyone name my dogs before) I wanted the name Dickens but he hated it. I figured my new puppy had to be hardy to survive Laurel and Violet's rough play and he did. Would you like to share ?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie-her bday is Halloween. If I let her go to full coat, I thought she would look "Spookie"

Vulfie-from the movie Amadus

Rooney - a Celtic word for red head


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are the stories of naming the 3 dogs who entered my life:wub::wub::wub:

*Snowy* got his name from the high mountains in Garmisch, Germany; where the snow can be found ALL YEAR LONG. I got Snowy as a surprise gift from my parents. I didn't expect it. I didn't have a name in mind. I was supposed to leave to Garmisch at that period. While I was talking to my friend about that place (we were having snow talks), I was looking at the pup, bouncing here and there like a lil white fluff ball. I immediately told my friend "this pup looks like a snowball in a snowy weather! Snowy it is then":wub:










*Crystal* (like the snow crystal):
Again, I was stuck with names. I didn't know what to name her for a week or so. I was going back and forth with all the names that were in my list and all the suggestions that were given in SM. the name Crystal was in the list, but it didn't seem fitting on her (to me).....until one morning, while I was walking Snowy in the neighborhood and carrying the pup (now called Crystal  ) in my arms, the perfect name was chosen for her. That day, this name sounded perfect. When that name popped up in my mind, I said it out loud while looking at the puppy in my arms. "Crystal" I called & the pup looked at me IMMEDIATELY. I felt that she was telling me: "yeah!! thats my name, Crystal is what I wanna be called". She didn't look at me when I tried some other names - maybe it was the tone of my voice to Crystal that was interesting to her? I don't know, but I have that specific look that she was giving me that day still in my mind :wub: I remember it well. 









Now, I have two maltese with a snow theme names (Snowy and the snow Crystal):wub::wub:









I also had *Melon* :wub: The first dog who lived with me; my best buddy. 
Many were commenting on her "strange for a dog name". We ALWAYS had to tell them the story behind naming her:
Her first nap was in a *water melon empty box *that was left in the kitchen floor. My sister was like: "our pup turned into a melon". That is how she got her name. Melon was her name:wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great idea! I've told our name story before, but my Rudy is named after Rudy Ruettiger of Notre Dame football fame, and inspiration for the movie Rudy (one of my favorites)! Rudy (the football player) never gave up on his dream of playing for Notre Dame despite his small size. He had a big heart and a strong will to achieve his goal. My Rudy was also just a little guy with a huge heart and a strong will to achieve his goal of getting healthy and finding his furever home...with me!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Now, I have two maltese with a snow theme names (Snowy and the snow Crystal):wub::wub:


I LOVE this picture of your snow babies Kat!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

When I got Tanner, I went thru the phone book and wrote down all the names I liked. Tanner was almost Connor. Frankie was already named and I liked it so I kept it. Jamie was named Dovey, but I like the name Jamie, so I call her Jamie Dove. Kelsey was originally named Sundae, but that just wasn't rolling off my tongue. I always liked the name Kelsey, but he was almost Lindsey. Unfortunately SC has a RINO senator with that name and I kept seeing his face everytime I said Lindsey...thus Kelsey.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: Romeo & Juliet 

We only had planned to get a boy and my DH wanted to name him Shadow because he was basically going to be our shadow :HistericalSmiley:everywhere we went he was going to be with us. Well when we visited the home the lady had him and his sister left and they where playing and the previous visits i noticed they where always together. I mean sleeping together, ate together absolutely just stuck :HistericalSmiley: when i asked her if she had anyone interested in her she told me no no one had inquired about her so i took a look at my husband and he shook his head and i brought them home. We fell in love with them ,like we fell in love with ourselves so much and the romance of Romeo & Juliet came to our heads and thats what we named them.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley was already named and since he is my first what i call a "fancy" dog compared to beagles, i kept his name. :wub:


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

Buster got his name by a couple of ways. My family kept calling him buddy and buster and would say "come here buddy boy/buster boy" before we had a name for him. and then we decided that Buster just sounded really cute. My family is also really big Arrested Development fans and Buster is one of the main characters in the movie. my dog often takes after his namesake with a goofy silly personality and some definite brainless moments. he is my little Buster Bluth. Buster just sounded like a fun spunky name over all.
here are two photos of him from when we were trying to decide his name.


----------



## My Sweet Pea (Sep 24, 2011)

Bubbles got her name from the television cartoon The Powerpuff Girls. She is my little powerpuff


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My husband and I like human names, and more sophisticated names. We're not really big on typical "dog names". Our first Maltese was named Benson...that is my favorite name.  We also had a Beagle for a few years that we named Kaylin.

London sounded really regal to me and very girly, and also was uncommon (at least at the time) for a dog name. I actually almost named her Avalon -- I loved the way it looked on paper, but it was weird to say...so she became London.

Preston's name was chosen from a poll I posted on SM about what to name him. I had a long list that I narrowed down, and everyone on here voted for their favorite and also suggested a few new names. The three names it came down to in the end were Preston, Lincoln, and Liam. Obviously I chose Preston...but I must admit sometimes I think he's more of a Liam.  Liam sounds like such a soft, sweet, name...and my little guy is just that. But I do love Preston; it does sound sophisticated.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

romeo&juliet said:


> :wub::wub: Romeo & Juliet
> 
> We only had planned to get a boy and my DH wanted to name him Shadow because he was basically going to be our shadow :HistericalSmiley:everywhere we went he was going to be with us. Well when we visited the home the lady had him and his sister left and they where playing and the previous visits i noticed they where always together. I mean sleeping together, ate together absolutely just stuck :HistericalSmiley: when i asked her if she had anyone interested in her she told me no no one had inquired about her so i took a look at my husband and he shook his head and i brought them home. We fell in love with them ,like we fell in love with ourselves so much and the romance of Romeo & Juliet came to our heads and thats what we named them.


Oh, yes...that is such a sweet story. You were totally on target with keeping them together. They are so fortunate to have you...as you are fortunate to have both of them. And we here on SM are totally in love with Romeo and Juliet and Ursula and and and.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So for me it was my love of Marlyn Monroe. When I was a very small child my father had the calendar of MM on red velvet hidden behind a door that was always open. I knew it was there and used to gaze at it. I thought she was the most beautiful thing on earth. I was four years old mind you. But for all time I thought MM was the epitome of feminine beauty. So, I searched for my Malt, who I already had a name for. Well, we couldn't really call her Marilyn Monroe all day long. We shortened it to MiMi....for M.M. It suits her. She has totally become MiMi and her real name is pretty much a secret.

Later for Ray............


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy came with his name and I love it...it seems to fit him, besides, with all the upheaval in his being re-homed I'd never add to his confusion by changing it even had I not liked it. 

Naddie was named "Knotty" on the paperwork when turned into the kill shelter, assumed the name was due to her terrible mats! ( one I don't appreciated at all! :angry: ) Rescue gal didn't either and wanted a more 'dignified' name for her but one similar in sound since she seemed to respond to the "Knotty". :blush: She named her Nadia. However I tend to be an person to call by a "y" or "ie" so she is called Naddie ( though Nadia is still on all her 'formal' paperwork.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

*Autumn *got her name because at that time we already have Winter and Summer baby so I thought I could join the gang and name her Autumn, which happened to be my fav season of the year.

*Jasmine* is the name I chose for my adopted maltese because I don't like her previous name and I wanted to give her a new life. The name came when I was looking at her and suddenly my brain popped of name of flower thus Jasmine is her new name 

*Sugar* is the name I gave to my recently adopted poodle puppy who has no-name for 9-10 months. Whenever I looked at her, she has a very sweet face that could make ppl melt but she always have such a pity eye/face rather than smiling or happy face thus I name her Sugar with hope that she will show us her sweet and happy face instead of those sad and pity expression


----------

